# Reporting Content



## goodmutt (Oct 22, 2017)

I love browsing the new submissions on the front page. I love finding new artists to watch and exploring unique styles and interests.

HOWEVER.

Every once in a while, I come across something that probably shouldn't have made it past the moderators.  Be it blatant pornography in the "general" section or content  much more concerning than that, there are times when I wish I hadn't seen a particular entry, and that the user responsible for posting it should have consequences.

This has happened a few times, and each time it does I look everywhere for a report button. I really love this site, but it is astonishing to me that on a website centered around submitting images, there is no way to flag inappropriate content, even when that content clearly breaks FA's submission policies.

Every other image-managing site I've been to has some form of reporting for disturbing content... why doesn't FA? Or if there is one I don't know about, why is it so difficult to access rather than being on the submission page? It really feels like a major flaw.


----------



## xofrats (Oct 22, 2017)

You can report such things on FA. In the drop down menu under "My FA" (or your username if you run the beta theme) there is "report a problem".
This will take you to the help center. Here you can select what kind of issue it is and describe the problem and link to the submission.

On a sidenote, I would love if there was a report button on the submissions.


----------



## goodmutt (Oct 22, 2017)

xofrats said:


> You can report such things on FA. In the drop down menu under "My FA" (or your username if you run the beta theme) there is "report a problem".
> This will take you to the help center. Here you can select what kind of issue it is and describe the problem and link to the submission.
> 
> On a sidenote, I would love if there was a report button on the submissions.



Thanks for the info!
This does seem like a pretty convoluted way to go about reporting a submission.  I understand that the moderators have a lot on their plate, but when there's blatant abuse of the site I think it reflects poorly on the entire website if it goes unaddressed and appears on the front page of FA. Many users who see a problem (like me ten minutes ago) wouldn't know to contact through the general help inquiry page. A report button really seems like such a common-sense feature.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 22, 2017)

I agree. It's needlessly convoluted to report content. There's no way that beginners could possibly get it right.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 22, 2017)

As Xofrats said, you can report violations through User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Report buttons directly on submissions/journals/comments are on our wishlist, but not trivial to implement into our current system. We're looking at possibly adding some help documents to assist users in writing tickets that contain all the information we need in a way that lets us deal with the tickets effectively.


----------



## goodmutt (Oct 22, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> As Xofrats said, you can report violations through User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> Report buttons directly on submissions/journals/comments are on our wishlist, but not trivial to implement into our current system. We're looking at possibly adding some help documents to assist users in writing tickets that contain all the information we need in a way that lets us deal with the tickets effectively.



Thanks for the insight   I'm sure it's by no stretch an easy thing to implement and it would also be tough to manage a large number of reports.  But right now with a reporting process that takes so many steps, it certainly leaves wanting.  It might be worth looking into a catch-all "report" button that is easier to find on the site interface, that would link to the trouble ticket page. Personally when I have wanted to report content in the past I didn't know where to look, and I thought the "report a problem" link was for site bugs, not content issues.  Adding a quick link to this page on the individual submissions page layout (for instance under  "More from This User") could give users an idea of how to get help, without implementing an entire new system.


----------



## Ciderfine (Oct 31, 2017)

Sadly the report and trouble ticket method takes a lot of energy time and focus to finalize what your trying to report. And given there are hundreds of things that need to be reported right now on the site its a waste of time and a hassle to try and fix something but opening up more windows.


----------



## Uluri (Nov 1, 2017)

I'd like to throw my hat into the ring here. You say that some nsfw content is misplaced into General, but I highly recommend you noting the artist about that sort of thing first. Sometimes it just takes a little miss click and the artist might not realize they put it into the wrong category. It also seems that on the beta layout, if you don't click a restriction category, it automatically sets it to general, as I have on occasions discovered upon forgetting to fill that part in. It used to prevent one from posting if nothing was clicked, but it doesn't anymore. I think it's a waste of time to start off by getting an admin involved if they don't need to be. I've sent notes to plenty of artists who had their work in the wrong category, and they fixed it up all just fine and dandy. Saves Admins time, saves the artist from getting an unnecessary 'mark' on their account, and it reminds them that they might need to pay a bit closer attention to the categories before pressing submit. I'd get an admin involved only if the artist is refusing to put their porn behind the correct filter.


----------



## goodmutt (Nov 1, 2017)

Uluri said:


> ...I'd get an admin involved only if the artist is refusing to put their porn behind the correct filter.



While the miss-filtered art can be annoying, I brought this topic up for more serious violations. I have seen very worrisome content on this site; images recommending or instructing suicide, photographs of self mutilation, etc. It's not extremely common, but these images have really stuck with me. I'm more focused on content in violation of FA's upload policies altogether, not suggesting it's necessary to get amin involved for every mistakenly tagged drawing. For serious violations, there should be an easy action to help address the issue.


----------



## Uluri (Nov 1, 2017)

goodmutt said:


> I have seen very worrisome content on this site; images recommending or instructing suicide, photographs of self mutilation, etc. ...



AH, that's different. Those things are much more extreme than a simple wrong filter. The post made it seem like, with your example, it was generally about wrong filters. Those be things against AUP and COC. You report them Through the means everyone already said. Just remember to make sure Trouble Ticket Titles are clear and to the point. Example > "User Telling People to Commit Suicide" vs "I think this is against AUP" as I see a couple people write titles like the latter sometimes. : ) There's not really anything for me to add on to this conversation beyond this.


I remember the Genital Mutilation Troll. That was an interesting 15-30 minutes or so. I'd have to say those were taken care of pretty fast.


----------



## Ciderfine (Nov 1, 2017)

I sadly have and have gotten the classical "fuck you" response from certain artists who tage mature or general works as adult because they don't want minors seeing their stuff. And even vice versa.

Noting people about rule breaking or AUP violation is its own landmine that does not pay off when everyone on the site has their own kingdom of ways and takes on their own borders where their works lie. Noting people does not work out of the blue, kind of seems weird if you where them that someone crosses your borders saying "You did this wrong, here are the rules." Classic start to warfare and pissed off kisses on interactions.


----------



## Ciderfine (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm not here to save the admins time, I'm here to make sure they work. As that is their job.
A final thing to add is even getting admins involved after talking to an artist has lead to even more said hostility from certain certain users on rating changes. Flame wars, homicidally angry comments, people being banned due to attacks and getting admins to remove things from my gallery because they aren't happy about the strike one on their gallery motive.

Just goes to show even more this is a social media site, and its all taken to seriously when you tell someone their actions of the AUP are wrong and need adjusting. I mean, what else does one expect when you decide to try to enforce rules in a personal lawless land?


----------



## marshmellowlovesyou (Nov 1, 2017)

I’ll throw in my ideas as well. I’m kinda new to the site and I haven’t been able to find the report button. I see here you all put the information how to find it but can there be a better way to run the site like on Facebook for example you can report/block someone easily. There is a button on every image. Idk how it could be possible but maybe just revamping the site to be more user friendly?


----------



## Ciderfine (Nov 1, 2017)

Exactly the site being more user friendly would be an amazing and easy push for people to use in it full then trying to play it like a piano, hidden keys, certain phases and songs to act.

Im certain they could do it, I hope they make the site more user friendly in full then small annoying edits like in the past. It would change the pace of issues and allow for recalculating of if it works or not. Right now the site is stuck in a uroboros like phase. I hope the chaotic nature of such a place does not deter you from the remnants of the fandoms form and merit

The report button is sadly and oddly placed under the tab of your profile page or some sad song like that. Talk about annoying when you have to keep many tabs open or be opened just to report something.


----------



## katodrawsart (Dec 25, 2018)

I honestly think furaffinity needs to strengthen its rules regarding child characters. I have seen a lot of disturbing content regarding underage characters in the fetishist groups....


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 29, 2018)

Closing due to necro.


----------

